# How old is everyone on the Dubai forum?



## who_abu (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok, I am going to try to set up a poll and see if it works.......


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

so far all poster's are young.....nice ..we have youth club here


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

and you are.....?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I cant see 
None of your business...


----------



## Ladylike (Feb 19, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing.. didn't have the balls to ask though!!
Some things I still think you shouldn't ask a lady....


----------



## who_abu (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey, 

Reason for my question was that I went to Thursday night drinks which was cool and I had a great time, although there were not many people my age there.

Was just trying to get a feel for the forum and to see if there were many people in my age range.

Cheers for all the responses!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Can't help but notice you only have 1 category for 40+ 

Does that mean you think everyone over 40 is the same age group LOL. Well if people think I'm only 40 I'm happy! Although it would be interesting to have it broken down in 5 year groups too


----------



## newdirection (Feb 25, 2011)

I've got nothing to hide. Age is just a state of mind.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

newdirection said:


> I've got nothing to hide. Age is just a state of mind.


Thats true!
Nothing to hide as long as you enjoy the sense of life


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

18 till I die


----------



## android (Dec 11, 2010)

who_abu said:


> Hey,
> 
> Reason for my question was that I went to Thursday night drinks which was cool and I had a great time, although there were not many people my age there.
> 
> ...


Hhhhhhhh, I fully understand you.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

who_abu said:


> Ok, I am going to try to set up a poll and see if it works.......


Mate ... if I were any older I could bend over and show you my growth rings ... just like a tree .... :spit:


----------

